# Where to sell a tortoise



## Redfoot Sam (Dec 8, 2017)

I have a 10 year old male redcoat tortoise. Sadly, I think it is time for me to find him a new home, but I don't know where to start. Is craigslist a good option? I don't want to sell him to somebody who will just keep him in a cardboard box his whole life; the person needs to know how to care for this tortoise. Any ideas on where to start?
-Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 8, 2017)

Do you mean a redfoot tortoise? We have a 100 post rule for new members, but since you've been here over a year, you can post your redfoot tortoise for sale here on the Forum under the "For Sale" section. There's also Fauna Classified and other online reptile sellers. I'd go that way before craig's list.


----------



## wellington (Dec 8, 2017)

Another good place is faunaclassified.com


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Dec 8, 2017)

Craigslist doesn't permit pet sales (although you'd never believe it looking at some of the content there), so not the best choice if you're wanting $$ for him. Ads are removed too easily from that site.


----------



## Redfoot Sam (Dec 8, 2017)

Yes I meant Red FOOT hahaha and thanks a lot guys


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 9, 2017)

Mizcreant said:


> Craigslist doesn't permit pet sales (although you'd never believe it looking at some of the content there), so not the best choice if you're wanting $$ for him. Ads are removed too easily from that site.


I post my Redfoot wanted and for sale under "farm and garden" or under "general".
Go to Craigslist and search the word tortoise. Bingo.
But, I agree, finding a home right here on this site is best.
Post your general location and it's likely another local member will be able to take him on.
I have found and dealt with over a half dozen fine folks this way.


----------

